# Motorcycle EMS riders????



## JonnyNRoy (Jan 26, 2010)

Are there any other motorcycle riders out there? If so post and lets ride....


----------



## berkeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Dirt or street?  MX practice when I can (mostly with my son).  Street is mostly commuting now on my sportbike -- too dangerous to have fun off-track.


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Jan 27, 2010)

I street ride, I also live on a rach so do the dirt also. I love to just get on the bike and go. Great for a stress relief......


----------



## phideux (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not riding right now, but soon.  I have a 1975 Harley, I took it apart for a rebuild. I'm in the putting back together stage now. Motor is in the frame, wheels are on. I need to paint the tank/fenders, rewire, and a few little odds and ends. Rebuilt the motor. Hopefully It'll be back together in another month or two. It will be my transport back and forth to school. I also race jetskis.B)


----------



## Motojunkie (Jan 27, 2010)

Ride every chance I get! And being that I live in Florida, I get to ride a lot.

I have a supermotard WR450 that I ride around. It's a BLAST.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 27, 2010)

Well lets see.. I've rode moto since I was like ten.  I used to race semi pro til I got hurt during practice.  I have a 2009 ninja zx10r that is my fun fast bike and also my track bike.  For my commuter I have a 92 yamaha seca II xj600.. not very powerful but good on gas.  I also have my dads 1981 honda cb750 that only has like 8000 original miles and its all decked out.  I also have a kawasaki 250 dirk bike that I ride when I can.


----------



## NickD (Jan 27, 2010)

Just finishing up my second build . . .
















One downside of my job (our jobs if you ride) is attending to motorcycle accidents, but not why you'd think. 

It's the attitude of non-riding co-workers and fire guys who act like, "Yeah, motorcycles, what did the guy expect!" But except for a few cases of high siding a curve or riding ETOH most motorcycle accidents I see are caused by inattentive cagers. 

Here's a great motorcycle PSA from Norway. I wish they'd run these types of "in your face" adverts on TV here in the States.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOGyqO8QdF8


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick-

nice ride!!! How long did it take?


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG!!!!! That video is PERFECT!!! we need some of that here!


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful bike.. dont think i could ride it but nice nonetheless lol


----------



## NickD (Jan 27, 2010)

>>nice ride!!! How long did it take?<<

Thanks, this one took my almost two years. Money (isn't it always) is what slowed me down. I've worked lots of extra shifts and while my partners scarf down fast food lunches I'm brown bagging baloney sandwiches day in and day out. And I could write a book called _A Thousand Ways to Prepare Top Ramen for Dinner._ 

But I'm lucky in that I can fabricate many of the parts myself, I can weld, and also do the painting. So there's no labor costs except my own time. I call this build Nina because she's nine feet long. My last bike was called Thirteena! 

I'm now finished with the mock-up stage and she's ready to be taken down for prep and paint, then final assembly. But, I'll tell ya, as much as I can't wait to take her down the road for the first time, right now there's nothing better after a tough shift than to work around Nina for a few hours . . .


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 27, 2010)

*I'd love to ride, except...*

...you're just a little to far west from where I am!!! Lol, still and all its good to see that they're some riders here on this forum!!!

"D"


----------



## NickD (Jan 28, 2010)

There's a few other riders where I work, and I guess every other agency has a few too. Maybe it's time for a summer meet-up in the middle of the country somewhere. We could call it the Code Three Run!

We might even combine it with some educating of the public on what we on the bottom of the medical totem pole actually do. Every other higher medical entity and all the big fire departments have their in-house PR departments. But all we have is the NREMT, Jems, etc, but I've yet to see a mainline newspaper or TV news program mention either of them. 

But a couple thousand EMS types on motorcycles will bring out the reporters and it will make news. 

Then we thrust upon them the most glib and best spoken of us to remind them we are the ones who come when they call, how we continually train and prepare, and how we do it all for some pretty paltry pay. 

Nobody, I don't care who they are, can speak better for us, than us . . .


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 28, 2010)

I would be up for a meet and greet.  I've been in a few car clubs where we have done this.  One of the clubs I was in met at the *tire rack* in southbend indiana and the other met at gateway.. Both spots are pretty close to being in the middle of the country.  We could take a poll and see who could be a spokesperson for us during the ride and try and figure out a name for the ride.. Any idea's?  I would be more then happy to help with this.


----------



## zzrider (Feb 1, 2010)

Avid rider here.  My ride:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2010)

Had a number of bikes and loved to roadrace at the track... But all have been stolen. I'm not getting another bike for a while (probly this summer once I'm settled in Denver). 
List I've had
07 EX500R (Stupid driver didn't look as she turned left in front of me. Lots of pain for me)
08 EX650R (stolen twice! Had 04 636 front end and race plastics mounted with street cut, along with other performance mods)
08 ZX-6R (stolen)
73 CB500K3 (stolen)


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 1, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Had a number of bikes and loved to roadrace at the track... But all have been stolen. I'm not getting another bike for a while (probly this summer once I'm settled in Denver).
> List I've had
> 07 EX500R (Stupid driver didn't look as she turned left in front of me. Lots of pain for me)
> 08 EX650R (stolen twice! Had 04 636 front end and race plastics mounted with street cut, along with other performance mods)
> ...



Dang dude, what a streak of luck!  I am currently on an 07 Honda Shadow Spirit.  If anybody else on here has a honda shadow, check out shadowriders.net  Some really cool mods on there but be carefull over there, I have spent over 2 grand on modding since I joined that forum.  To me motorcycle modding is worse than crack, once you start you can't stop


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2010)

mississippimedic said:


> Dang dude, what a streak of luck!  I am currently on an 07 Honda Shadow Spirit.  If anybody else on here has a honda shadow, check out shadowriders.net  Some really cool mods on there but be carefull over there, I have spent over 2 grand on modding since I joined that forum.  To me motorcycle modding is worse than crack, once you start you can't stop



No kidding! And I'm with you about the modding. Back when I had most of those bikes I had a Jeep and one of the bikes... Talk about no money


----------



## firetender (Feb 1, 2010)

One of my first medic partners taught me to ride. He was a racer. He had a 1973 KH-750 triple; the fastest production motorcycle in the world at the time. Quirky, too! To teach starts and stops, he put me on the bike at the end of the driveway by our quarters, facing out to the street. Blocking the end of the driveway, he parked our Ambulance!

In this way, he guaranteed I wouldn't get too frisky with his bike! That started 30 years or so of riding, and touring the Mainland only punctuated by hitting a VW bug at 70MPH ('76 Yam 650) separating from the bike and landing 116' from the point of impact. I sprained my foot, totalled the VW and was back on a bike again within 10 days!

Now, I live Maui, which is one big motorcycle road (i.e. Road to Hana = 617 curves, 54 one-lane bridges -- more curves per mile than any paved road in the US, complete with frequent landslides, rock falls, flash floods and coconut bombardments!) and I'm quite content driving on 4 wheels, thank you very much! Let me know if you're coming out this way, though; I'll point you in the right direction and pray!


----------



## NickD (Feb 1, 2010)

You know . . .

The more I think about this, a Grass Roots EMS Ride-In, the more I like the idea. 

Some thoughts; While I can't claim we are pals or anything I've had some contact with Dr. Bryan Bledsoe in the past and I'd feel comfortable asking him to come. He'd be a great spokesperson for us. (If you don't know who he is check your old EMT textbook as he most likely wrote it.) 

Last year I did this silly spoof video about that TV show "Trauma" and Dr. Bledsoe forwarded it to none other that Randolph Mantooth (Johnny Gage from "Emergency") and Dr. Bledsoe told me Mr. Mantooth laughed his *** off over it. Mr. Mantooth also has in the past appeared at formal EMS conventions and speaks up for us little guys in terms of pay and working conditions. So who knows - maybe we could get him to show up too. Wouldn't that be cool! I'm not sure if he does these appearances for pay or not, but if he does I'll be the first one to pony up. I'm in EMS because of him! There's more than few vids online of him speaking so here's just a short one: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-0rtgLQUFU

I don't know if either of them ride, but we could rent a couple of Softails so at least they could roll up in front of everyone. 

Do you think we'd have to hire a local EMS outfit to sit stand-by for such an event, or would we pretty much have that covered, LOL!


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 1, 2010)

NickD said:


> You know . . .
> 
> The more I think about this, a Grass Roots EMS Ride-In, the more I like the idea.
> 
> ...



if you really want to do this and theres enough interest from people on this forum then i'd be more then willing to help set everything up


----------



## SnowMedic (Feb 4, 2010)

:wub::wub:I'm a newer rider, only been riding since summer of 2008 and bought my Harley Sportster 1200C in 2008 as well.  I was planning on buying new but then I fell in love with my little bike.  I put a pink bandana on it to make it more girly lol....  It's a bit of a boys sport still so I like to let everyone know that I ride bikes but I still like boys


----------



## Motojunkie (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd probably be up for a meeting, depending on when it is. I'd throw my vote in for the Tennessee/North Carolina area. The roads there are heaven for motorcycles.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 4, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> I'd probably be up for a meeting, depending on when it is. I'd throw my vote in for the Tennessee/North Carolina area. The roads there are heaven for motorcycles.



I'd have to say for the best roads to ride on would probably be the *dragon* in Tennessee.  But you have to remember that there are some that are probably new riders who don't have the experience to ride the dragon.  So for a meet and to hang out I would have to again suggest either gateway race track by stlouis or the tirerack in south bend indiana.


----------



## firetender (Feb 4, 2010)

*Best Roads in US Suitable for All  IMHO*

I'd say, East Coast, Blue Ridge Parkway, Skyline Drive to Motorcycle Races at York, PA. (Best in July)

West Coast, Through Idaho following the Snake River, up to Flathead Lake, Montana (best in August).

(If you want me to ride, you'll have to float out to Maui!)


----------



## NickD (Feb 4, 2010)

That wouldn't be too great for us on the west coast. The geographical center of the country is Lebanon, Kansas. So somewhere around there might be the fairest thing.

I've been thinking about this more and of course we'd have to get the word out further than just this website. One thing that appeals to me about this is we spend a lot of time under everyone else's thumb. We're subject to medical control, forced to pay dues to the NREMT, preached to by Jems, yelled at by cranky nurses, and often ignored by doctors and just about everyone else. 

But here's something we could do for ourselves by ourselves. 

And to look out over a Kansas field containing a couple thousand EMS folks enjoying themselves here's what I would see. I wouldn't see EMTs, I wouldn't see Paramedics, I wouldn't see Fire Guys and I wouldn't see Private Guys, nor paid guys or volunteer guys.  

All I would see is Guardian Angels . . .


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 4, 2010)

NickD said:


> That wouldn't be too great for us on the west coast. The geographical center of the country is Lebanon, Kansas. So somewhere around there might be the fairest thing.
> 
> I've been thinking about this more and of course we'd have to get the word out further than just this website. One thing that appeals to me about this is we spend a lot of time under everyone else's thumb. We're subject to medical control, forced to pay dues to the NREMT, preached to by Jems, yelled at by cranky nurses, and often ignored by doctors and just about everyone else.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree with you.  Also when we did our car club meets we had shirts made up and even window decals and bumper stickers.  This could be a way to show that we are a strong and proud community.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 4, 2010)

firetender said:


> I'd say, East Coast, Blue Ridge Parkway, Skyline Drive to Motorcycle Races at York, PA. (Best in July)
> 
> West Coast, Through Idaho following the Snake River, up to Flathead Lake, Montana (best in August).
> 
> (If you want me to ride, you'll have to float out to Maui!)



heck just box up your bike and come over to the mainland lol.  or you could rent one or maybe someone would have a spare bike to let you borrow for the ride


----------



## NickD (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL, yeah we are going to have to chip in and bring firetender over to the mainland. If there's an award for "furthest traveled" he'd have a good shot at it. And renting a bike is good too. Those are always the first into the burnout pit. 

I lived in in Kailua on Oahu for two years in the 1970s. As beautiful as it was I had rock fever badly and needed some open road . . .  

This thing needs to be all EMS. If we get a band (and we will) they need to be all EMS. If there's a beer concession the bartenders need to be all EMS. The Go Go Girls we'll have dancing in stage cages will be all EMS and so will the wet t-shirt contestants. If we get a tat guy I'll go with a pro and drop the EMS requirement, but he's got to be able to lay down some killer EMS tats.

The logistics of something like this are a PITA. But one thing we've got going for us is some amount of good will. I could see sitting down with the local mayor and saying, "Look, your honor, these are the people who give all when someone's in trouble, and they deserve a break. So if you could just see your way clear to waiving these fees, and those requirements, and making sure the cops don't hassle us, that would be great and we'd really appreciate it. But if not the headline in tomorrow's Lebanon Tribune (or whatever it is) is going to read "Mayor Shuns First Responders" in 18 point type . . ."


----------



## Micro_87 (Feb 4, 2010)

I own a 2007 GSXR 1000 (blue Edition)


----------



## NickD (Feb 4, 2010)

That's over a dozen riders (by rough count) who could possibly attend and this thread's only been up a short time. Extrapolate across all the other EMS forums and add a long enough lead time, and this could really snow ball. 

I suppose a quick and dirty bike show also would be easy enough to pull off with classes to include most folks, like homebuilt, pro-built, stock modified and so on. I didn't mention it so far but this, of course, would be open to all EMSers on two or three wheels and their families.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 4, 2010)

Yew we wouldn't discriminate against street and sport bikes.  everyone will be welcome.  I know some people that do shirts pretty cheap im sure I could get something rolling with them.  My basic teacher is in a band and still holds his basic license.  maybe I could get him to get his band together if they are any good.  Also I know a guy in beer distribution that might be able to help us out.  And one of my best friends is a literal millionaire so maybe maybe I could get him to do something.


----------



## NickD (Feb 4, 2010)

That's sounds promising Travis. I'm starting to keep a list of everyone willing to work behind the scenes. And as long as your teacher and his band can absolutely nail "Born to be Wild" it's all right with me if the fake their way through everything else. 

I'm also a fair hand on rock bass guitar, but I'll be too busy, I'm sure, coordinating the wet t-shirt to be of any use there . . .


----------



## SnowMedic (Feb 4, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> I'd have to say for the best roads to ride on would probably be the *dragon* in Tennessee.



I AM doing the dragon this year so if this is the area that you guys end up meeting then count me in.  I'm good for the go go dancing too (used to teach dance) but count me out for the wet t-shirt ..... been there done that lol


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 4, 2010)

SnowMedic said:


> I AM doing the dragon this year so if this is the area that you guys end up meeting then count me in.  I'm good for the go go dancing too (used to teach dance) but count me out for the wet t-shirt ..... been there done that lol



ah come on.. i'll be the head judge at the wet t contest.. i'll throw in a couple extra points lol


----------



## NickD (Feb 4, 2010)

Ha Ha he said the "head judge" . . .


----------



## Motojunkie (Feb 4, 2010)

So we're not going to go on any kind of group ride? I think it would be awesome if we all rode some twisties as a group.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 4, 2010)

I love Riding! Just got my new Michellins! (need updated pics)


----------



## NickD (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I think as it is now there will be a lot of riding just to get there for most. But in a way you're right. We should and probably would hold some type of scheduled ride once we are all there. You know, show the flag and all. 

And that brings up another issue. How long does this thing go? A weekend, a long weekend, a week? How much vacation do most of us get a year? Right now I could swing a week or two, heck, EMT jobs are plentiful enough around me I'd quit to go . . .

But I am hoping to start Paramedic school soon, and once enrolled I wouldn't blow that off for anything. But I'm sure I could still get away for a long weekend. 

Oh, and Snow Medic, with your pro experience I just wrote you down for cage dancer coordinator.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

NickD said:


> Well I think as it is now there will be a lot of riding just to get there for most. But in a way you're right. We should and probably would hold some type of scheduled ride once we are all there. You know, show the flag and all.
> 
> And that brings up another issue. How long does this thing go? A weekend, a long weekend, a week? How much vacation do most of us get a year? Right now I could swing a week or two, heck, EMT jobs are plentiful enough around me I'd quit to go . . .
> 
> ...



i'd say maybe a long weekend.  Don't think very many people would be able to swing a whole week.  We could do some sort of poker run for a group ride or just have a nice little road trip planned out.  we could have a smoke off event for those of us who can go through some tread lol.  hell there are so many things we could do..


----------



## SnowMedic (Feb 5, 2010)

Consider it done, I'll coordinate the hell out of those cages   Although I'm a only in my late 20's the girls still don't sit where they were in my early 20's... WTF!!!


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

SnowMedic said:


> Consider it done, I'll coordinate the hell out of those cages   Although I'm a only in my late 20's the girls still don't sit where they were in my early 20's... WTF!!!



its called OLD AGE.  It hits all of us eventually.. you just earlier then others lmao


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> its called OLD AGE.  It hits all of us eventually.. you just earlier then others lmao



Not me  I plan on being 22 forever


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Not me  I plan on being 22 forever



watch out.. it will sneak up on you before you know it.. old age is a sneaky lil witch


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 11, 2010)

Ural rider here... I'll post pic's later.. I've been riding for over 35 years.


----------



## nomofica (Feb 11, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> watch out.. it will sneak up on you before you know it.. old age is a sneaky lil *witch*



I sense a typo?


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 11, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> Ural rider here... I'll post pic's later.. I've been riding for over 35 years.



2006 Ural Tourist. made in Russia in the Ural Mountains of Siberia..


----------



## NickD (Feb 11, 2010)

>>Ural rider here... I'll post pic's later.. I've been riding for over 35 years.<<

Hey TraprMike, 

Got any organizing experience? We need a mature type (not a knock, I'm old too) to head up security at the EMS Bash (we really need a name for this thing.) 

We need someone level headed so as not to have a repeat of what happened at Altamont, CA in 1969 . . . :sad:


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 11, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I sense a typo?



i was being um whats the word im looking for.. polite lol


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 11, 2010)

NickD said:


> >>Ural rider here... I'll post pic's later.. I've been riding for over 35 years.<<
> 
> Hey TraprMike,
> 
> ...



Head it up?? !! I plan on being the bad example that weekend


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> Head it up?? !! I plan on being the bad example that weekend



I think that's a lot of our plan for that weekend. My only request is that I want it to be after I get a bike again


----------



## NickD (Feb 11, 2010)

>>Head it up?? !! I plan on being the bad example that weekend<<

Okay, can't blame you for that, I'll be the drunk *** you're tripping over.  

We'll keep looking . . .


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd be the head of security but seeing as how im going to be the head judge at the wet t-shirt contest i'll already have my hands full *hopefully* lmao


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted but in NSW, they have these


----------



## NickD (Feb 12, 2010)

>>Not sure if this was posted but in NSW, they have these<<

Boy, that would be the cure for, "We need more time, we're grid locked," here in Los Angeles!

On the security front we need someone like this guy . . . LOL


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 13, 2010)

gah why do motorcycles have to be such a pain in the arse to work on.  Trying to test the stater on one of my bikes and cant track the lil white wires.. gggrrrr im about to junk the thing


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 14, 2010)

Honda lover here. Have an '01 VTR-1000 SuperHawk, a '90 CB400f CB-1, and an '89 VTR-250 Interceptor. Bought them in reverse order.


----------



## dneal (Feb 14, 2010)

Love taking long rides on my motorcycle...


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW!!!!!

This is great!!! Nice to see some connection going here. Hope it keeps going.


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 3, 2010)

My club went for a ride last Sunday...... it was the perfect weather!!!!!! Sun out, coast was calm, ride was great!!!!!! then the rain came in on Monday <_<

Anyone else go for rides????


----------



## Motojunkie (Mar 3, 2010)

Took my supermoto out for a little dirt session

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LTQBO0ez0E


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Apr 2, 2010)

Im a rider too, 82 Yamaha Maxim 750.. Its old, its finiky, it likes to piss me off...
Just like my old rig.

Indianapolis area would be great in my opinion... Its a bit short notice for this year, but a meetup at FDIC? (yeah yeah yeah. its fire orented... its more EMS heavy not)


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 2, 2010)

Auckland has reintroduced selected Intensive Care Paramedics on motorbikes; they were around in the mid 1990s but are apprently back again!

Not my fortae thats for sure!


----------



## xgpt (Apr 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Had a number of bikes and loved to roadrace at the track... But all have been stolen. I'm not getting another bike for a while (probly this summer once I'm settled in Denver).
> List I've had
> 07 EX500R (Stupid driver didn't look as she turned left in front of me. Lots of pain for me)
> 08 EX650R (stolen twice! Had 04 636 front end and race plastics mounted with street cut, along with other performance mods)
> ...



Wow...just...

Wow...

How? How is that even possible?!  :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 4, 2010)

xgpt said:


> Wow...just...
> 
> Wow...
> 
> How? How is that even possible?!  :sad:



Very possible when you live only 4 hours or so from the Mexican border. All the bikes that were stolen had alarms on and locked with a solid chain to something big, heavy, and not easily destroyed or moved.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Very possible when you live only 4 hours or so from the Mexican border. All the bikes that were stolen had alarms on and locked with a solid chain to something big, heavy, and not easily destroyed or moved.




God, I'm so sorry. Insurance?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 4, 2010)

xgpt said:


> God, I'm so sorry. Insurance?



They took care of me on all but the 73... but I only paid 200 for that one. I'm looking at a ZX-636 that's for sale up here near Denver now  Wanting a bike bad now that I'm seeing the other  bikes around. Maybe once I sell my truck and get a Jeep picked up I can work on getting a SS again


----------



## xgpt (Apr 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> They took care of me on all but the 73... but I only paid 200 for that one. I'm looking at a ZX-636 that's for sale up here near Denver now  Wanting a bike bad now that I'm seeing the other  bikes around. Maybe once I sell my truck and get a Jeep picked up I can work on getting a SS again



Well best of luck ^_^


----------



## Whittier (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a nice little CR250 that I take to the Oceano Dunes all the time. I'd love to eventually get me a 03ish Indian Roadmaster to cruise around on.... one day! B)


----------



## maksim (Apr 21, 2010)

I see many riders on here


----------



## NickD (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update on my build . . .

I installed the belt drive and I'm doing the wiring now. Exhaust pipes are coming this week!

Getting close to pushing the start button . . .





Laid on the paint in my garage. I built myself a hillbilly paint booth (just plastic sheathing) but it worked all right. 





Belt drive is on all square and true.  





The rear fender was a kind of a dealio. It didn't, at first, fit the radius of the rear tire. So I had to cut wedges 
out of it, bend it to fit, and then re-weld it all back together. The tough part was smoothing out the welds while 
keeping the correct contours.  





Had to make a relief cut in the fender to clear the rear chain drive. Here 
I'm just burnishing the edges.





Starting to fab up a mount for the regulator. 





Regulator installed. 





I had a very cool battery box I built early on in the project. But it turned out it wouldn't clear the starter solenoid 
so reluctantly I had to build a lessor battery hold down system. Not bad, I can live with it.    





Put in a programmable ignition. These are pretty cool and beat the hell out of the older type points and 
condenser ignition systems. You can set it up the way you want with dip switches plus you can download 
total engine hours, cycles (start ups) and a host of other neat info . . .


----------



## maksim (Apr 22, 2010)

*TraprMike*
My father and uncle went to the Urals.
Just we had no other bikes then)
*NickD*
Nice customs!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 22, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> 2006 Ural Tourist. made in Russia in the Ural Mountains of Siberia..


Very nice.  

I don't know how I missed this thread back in Feb.  Probably too busy studying for my Intermediate.  

I'll admit, I haven't been on a bike in close to 20 years and even when I did (occasionally) ride friends bikes they were little 200cc dirt bikes.  I'd probably kill myself on a street bike today.  HOWEVER, I have said for the last couple years that if I DO get a bike, it'll be a Ural.  I'm actually kinda looking at the patrol model.  I like that two wheel drive aspect of it.  Not that I'd be taking it offroad much, it'd just be nice to have.  I'm (happily) surprised to see someone else here rides them.


----------



## curt (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been riding for a few years, but I'm a newbie at wrench turning on motorbikes. I recently tried to change the oil in my '02 Honda Shadow (600 ccs, definitely looking to upgrade, it handles like a brick) and ended up adding more oil back than I was supposed to after I was done ruining the floor of my garage with oil stains. I'd attempted to improvise an oil pan with a disposable paint tray- didn't end too well. Now I've got 2.7 quarts in a 2.1 quart reservoir because, like a genius, I was checking the oil while the bike was on the kickstand instead of holding it level. Got a strange feeling that I'm going to have to start over before I can ride it again- which is agitating, as I pretty much missed riding in early spring. >:{


----------



## NickD (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought a '94 600 Honda VLX for my GF when she was learning to ride. It was a pretty neat machine. I had it for three or four years and never had to touch it with a wrench. (You gotta hand it to Mr. Honda when it comes to reliability!) 

On the oil thing - I've forgotten how the oil tank is setup, but can't you just use a turkey baster to suck some out? 

There's a lot of fellows making Bobbers out VLXs nowadays and there's a large choice of aftermarket parts being made for them. I poked a hole in the baffles on the one we had and it damn near sounded as good as a Harley! It also had a cool look and an aggressive stance for a small cruiser and one of the best "softail" looks I've seen on any bike, Harley's included. I'm actually thinking of picking up another one to chop after I finish my current project. There's even a company that makes a complete "bobber" kit you can purchase for the VLX: http://bluecollarbobbers.com/web/Flat-Black-Honda-Shadow-600.html

Here's some examples of Bobbed VLXs . . .
















Here's what they sound like with the baffles punched out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=_0r9cklYflc&feature=channel


----------



## maksim (Apr 22, 2010)

Respeckt!
 Sometime im making Bobber out  my  VLX 96




I think, this bike have the cobra exhaust?


----------



## jerm (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my baby.  2000 Ducati 748 w/853 big bore kit.  This is it in track plastics.


----------



## TraprMike (Apr 22, 2010)

wolfwyndd said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I don't know how I missed this thread back in Feb.  Probably too busy studying for my Intermediate.
> 
> I'll admit, I haven't been on a bike in close to 20 years and even when I did (occasionally) ride friends bikes they were little 200cc dirt bikes.  I'd probably kill myself on a street bike today.  HOWEVER, I have said for the last couple years that if I DO get a bike, it'll be a Ural.  I'm actually kinda looking at the patrol model.  I like that two wheel drive aspect of it.  Not that I'd be taking it offroad much, it'd just be nice to have.  I'm (happily) surprised to see someone else here rides them.



the Ural is definatly a crowd gather'er... the UDF runs high most of the time. 
it's not a fast bike, not a show bike, very little chrome. but it's fun to ride, and what other m/c comes with a machine gun mount as factory stock?? !! or at least used to (back in 06 the Gear Up's did). and now at least offer it as a factory option.. LOL.. 
ya, I've been known to leave a spent AK casing where I park, to mark my spot, like HD marks there spot..


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 23, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> It's not a fast bike, not a show bike, very little chrome. but it's fun to ride, and what other m/c comes with a machine gun mount as factory stock?? !! or at least used to (back in 06 the Gear Up's did). and now at least offer it as a factory option.. LOL..


And, ya see, that's just it, if I DO get a motorcycle, I don't want a 'crotch rocket' that I'm gonna kill myself on ( no offense, jerm, but I'd KILL myself on the Ducatti) and I don't want a 'cruiser' because I'd probably drop the thing within a week and break something (Nick, that's a BEAUTIFUL bike and I'm jealous if your fabrication skills, but I really would break something unintentionally ).  I want something that's gonna get me from point A to point B and I can have a bit of fun doing it.  I'm leaning toward the Patrol model simply for it's 2 wheel drive ability.  I don't think the Gear Up has it (but I might be wrong, I haven't looked for a while), although I really do like the paint job for it.


----------



## NickD (Apr 23, 2010)

>>I don't want a 'cruiser' because I'd probably drop the thing within a week and break something<<

Have you taken a look at the new Harley Tri-Glide? They're a bit spendy  but I saw one at the dealership the other day and they are beautiful machines. 






Here's a review: http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/113/249/Motorcycle-Article/2009-Harley-Davidson-Tri-Glide-First-Ride.aspx


----------



## abuan (Apr 26, 2010)

some beatutiful bikes posted up!

here's my baby. i've been an EMT with the city and county of honolulu for just under 2 years and i still always get the question..."after  all the messed up scenes you've been on, you're still riding that thing?"  

hahahaha, yessir i am!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 26, 2010)

Yum a Repsol CBR  I can't wait to get a new bike. But it's looking more and more like next summer before that happens


----------



## NickD (Apr 26, 2010)

>>"after all the messed up scenes you've been on, you're still riding that thing?"<<

I suppose that happens to all of us. I see more that few rider induced accidents but also a lot of cages turning left into oncoming bikes. And   the cage driver inevitably always says, "I didn't see him!" If the opportunity presents itself I'll always mention to the cop on scene, "I didn't see him isn't a good excuse. It just means they weren't paying enough attention."


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 26, 2010)

*I am always the old man....*

with the old man motorcycle...

I have since added arm rests for the rider, rear speakers and a stereo for long rides.

I can also carry a complete set of bunker gear


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 26, 2010)

Aint that the truth! I had a lady rear end me one day on the bike and as she's pushing me forward I turned around to see wtf was going on and she's looking off somewhere in la la land. Her excuse was, "I'm so sorry! I didn't see you there!" I don't always put it 100% on the cager though. I see riders all the time riding in a position that makes them invisible to traffic.


----------



## abuan (Apr 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yum a Repsol CBR  I can't wait to get a new bike. But it's looking more and more like next summer before that happens


don't trip...those are aftermarket plastics. the dude i bought it off of was all.."these are custom painted..."

i was like, "don't BS a BSer, homie. i've been on eBay. now knock off another 500 for lying to me." hahahaah


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 27, 2010)

My buddy just got this bike:
2008 R1





I'm going to go get a bike this week. I'm thinking either an Ducati 848, R6 or an R1


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 27, 2010)

You know, since we are on the topic of motorcycles and there are quite a few of us that ride (well, you, I don't ride, yet), does anyone actually have lights and sirens on their bikes?  I DON'T want to beat the dead horse of whether it's a good idea or not, just a simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## abuan (Apr 27, 2010)

negative


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 28, 2010)

wolfwyndd said:


> You know, since we are on the topic of motorcycles and there are quite a few of us that ride (well, you, I don't ride, yet), does anyone actually have lights and sirens on their bikes?  I DON'T want to beat the dead horse of whether it's a good idea or not, just a simple yes or no will suffice.



No surprise that they make a setup for my bike:






I have the same model as the one on the left, sans emergency lights.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am actually shopping for a 250cc scooter right now, so I can keep miles off my M3 (it eats gas faster than I can afford to feed it), but my ultimate dream bike is a BMW F800GS.


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I want to see you doing this when you get the BMW!

[YOUTUBE]vPmOnwImtjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maksim (May 3, 2010)

Moto - all seasons transport


----------



## LanCo EMT (May 3, 2010)

Glad to see a thread like this here! I am an avid rider. I get on it as much as I can when I have free time. 

I ride an 08 CBR 600RR.


----------



## resq330 (May 3, 2010)

Just got my "First" bike last Thursday!


----------



## NickD (May 3, 2010)

Finished up Nina's wiring enough for a motor bump . . .

Anybody but me hear that? I think her first words were, "Da Da!" 

http://www.blogtv.com/Shows/1260225/Ze7EZ27GbWFwZm3HYeX&pos=ancr


----------



## LanCo EMT (May 3, 2010)

Here are some pics of my baby


----------



## TgerFoxMark (May 17, 2010)

*my old beater bike*

hey, i am poor. but is a 1982 Yamaha Maxim 750... 13,000 on the clock..
only spent 300$ on it and another $300 in parts to make it run... its a ziptie mobile.


----------



## NickD (Jun 8, 2010)

Nina - First Ride !!!

I've got about fifty clandestine miles on her now (no plates yet) and nothing's fallen off, LOL !!!

You know in our biz we gotta stay away from the moving violations. I have an appointment at the DMV in about week to get her registered but damn, I'm like a newlywed, I just can't stay off her . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yx1VDsakfs


----------



## Poontater (Jun 8, 2010)

I ride off road


----------



## Focallength (Jun 8, 2010)

I ride a drz 400s and primarily opff road, I even do search and rescue work with my bike. We have one of only a very few off road (motorcycle) search and rescue teams in the nation.


----------



## NickD (Jun 11, 2010)

First ride with my new GoPro HD video camera. Very cool little unit . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0d6Umunr5Y


----------



## LanCo EMT (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyMefDFw4Bg

A video I put together a few weeks ago. I'm on the silver CBR.


----------



## cmac (Aug 29, 2010)

I ride a scooter : )


----------



## wolfwyndd (Aug 30, 2010)

LanCo EMT said:


> A video I put together a few weeks ago. I'm on the silver CBR.


With a bike like that and roads like that, if I didn't kill myself I'd, at the least, do myself serious bodily injury.  I'll stick to my bicycle.  At least for now.  maybe in a few years when I feel comfortable again on TWO wheels I'll reconsider a motorcycle.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I miss my bike. I had a 2001 GSXR 600, blue and white. She was great! I sold her to a friend of mine, I was pregnant with my son and needed the cash more than the bike. I used to ride out at race city speedway. Riding in the city lost it's appeal for me, too many dumb a$$ed cagers here. If anybody needs proof of that, look up long way round. It's that diary/doc that Ewan McGreggor made. They rode all around the world and never encountered any problems with drivers. That is until they came to Calgary, when they were hit-twice.


----------



## abuan (Nov 9, 2010)

picked up a new bike recently, had to get one to replace my cbr600rr, she was about to code on me.


----------



## maksim (Nov 11, 2010)

its my youngest


----------



## Phlipper (Nov 14, 2010)

Started in the dirt at 8 years old, then hit the street on Harleys at 19.  Now 47 and been riding HDs ever since, and did a few years amateur MX riding Vet D and C classes (Open).  Miss the dirt stuff ... still love the roads even after 28 years in the saddle. 

Damn I'm old.  :sad:


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 15, 2010)

abuan said:


> picked up a new bike recently, had to get one to replace my cbr600rr, she was about to code on me.



Lucky you.. My wife wont let me get a ducati one because to expensive and two she wouldn't let me get one like yours because she can't ride with me lol.. beautiful bike though


----------



## Trip (Nov 15, 2010)

*Red Knights*

I belong to a motorcycle club for Firefighters & EMTs called the Red Knights. I belong to chapter 36 in southwestern NY. We have all kinds of rides and get-togethers. A few of our members do not belong to a fire department but are EMS providers with other companies. Just a thought, check it out. Here's a link, check and see if there's a chapter in your area:

Red Knights MC International


Trip


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Time to resurrect this thread...

I've just decided on getting a motorcycle, and I know at least one other member is as well. 

So, for those that haven't posted in here (and even the ones that have), here are a couple of questions to get this thing rolling again...

What do you ride?
When/why did you start riding?
First bike?


----------



## Joe (Apr 3, 2011)

dang where has this thread been? its really cool to see all the riders out there. i just picked up a 95 kawi ZX-6r. its my first bike and i picked it up on craigslist for 2k. so happy i spent the money on it instead of one of the ninja 250's. i will post pics up when i get a minute.

get on it hotel! its the most fun you can have with your clothes on!


----------



## Joe (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Monkey (Apr 4, 2011)

2010 Harley Davidson Electra Glide Limited.
2006 Thunder Mountain Chopper
201- Custom Self build - MonkeyCycle.


----------



## EmtTravis (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I just bought a new bike about a month ago. Well new to me.  I have a 03 kawasaki Z1000.  I've been riding since I was 8 like philiper I also raced dirt and then went to street at 16.  I've never owned a cruiser and probably never will lol.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 5, 2011)

Got back from the dealer a little while ago, and have decided on a Hyosung GT250R. After sitting on that thing.. DAMN, it felt nice. Way better than a Ninja 250.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

The Ninja just seems tiny to me, being 6'2".  It also is carburated, and not fuel injected, which sucks because of the start up time.  It has a long history, is well reviewed, and has plenty of aftermarket parts for it, but again, it's still a small-framed bike.

I like the looks of the Hyosung GT250R, but I simply cannot get over the fact of it being an unproven bike compared to those from Japanese builders.  Yes, the initial problems from the 2007 bike seem to have been fixed, but I'm still skeptical.  There is only 1 authorized Hyosung dealer here in Fort Worth, and the next closest one is down near Waco.  It DOES have a 2 year warranty period, however...


I'm loving the idea of the CBR250R, it's fuel injected, has a good dash, is built by Honda, and it has anti-lock brakes.  However, it's still new-ish to the US and the dealership I've emailed said they wont get a shipment in until May, and they want me to put a deposit down on it.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The Ninja just seems tiny to me, being 6'2".  It also is carburated, and not fuel injected, which sucks because of the start up time.  It has a long history, is well reviewed, and has plenty of aftermarket parts for it, but again, it's still a small-framed bike.
> 
> I like the looks of the Hyosung GT250R, but I simply cannot get over the fact of it being an unproven bike compared to those from Japanese builders.  Yes, the initial problems from the 2007 bike seem to have been fixed, but I'm still skeptical.  There is only 1 authorized Hyosung dealer here in Fort Worth, and the next closest one is down near Waco.  It DOES have a 2 year warranty period, however...
> 
> ...




They're new in the US. They've been around Australia, NZ, Asia, Europe for a while, and seem to have a loyal fan base. Plus, you can get one now.

Check out http://www.korider.com/


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyhow looking at the insurance for the Hyo is outrageous.   I can get full coverage for the Honda and Kawi for a year for less than my car insurance cost for a month.


The Hyo?  $1,000+ a year.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Anyhow looking at the insurance for the Hyo is outrageous.   I can get full coverage for the Honda and Kawi for a year for less than my car insurance cost for a month.
> 
> 
> The Hyo?  $1,000+ a year.



How much is the Honda/kawi?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

Minimal coverage at ~70, basic coverage at ~140, full coverage with every bell and whistle for less than $330.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Minimal coverage at ~70, basic coverage at ~140, full coverage with every bell and whistle for less than $330.



Progressive? What displacement, year, and model? 10k/20k and 40 coverage with total loss?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

Honda CBR250R-- Choice Package: $378
Custom package of 50/100, 30/60 uninsured, total loss with $500 ded., and roadside assistance:  $554.
(Subtract $20 from total with anti-lock brakes)

Ninja 250R: Same



Hyosung GT 250R:  Choice:  $1,246
Custom package as above:  $1,614





That's having no violations, but stating I rent instead of own my home.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Honda CBR250R-- Choice Package: $378
> Custom package of 50/100, 30/60 uninsured, total loss with $500 ded., and roadside assistance:  $554.
> (Subtract $20 from total with anti-lock brakes)
> 
> ...



Meh. I like the hyo. I'll pony up the cash and get one. (Really leaning toward GT650R now)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2011)

So I was talking to one of the EMTs that came in at shift change since he was on a bike.  Turns out he's selling it.

A 2000 Suzuki GSX-R with 13k miles, that he's had since it was brand new, for only $2,600.




Hmmm...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2011)

Forget that... I found my bike.   The Kawasaki Versys.   Found a dealership selling new 2009s for only $5,000, which is only $1000 more than a Ninja 250 (And over $2,500 less than a current model Versys).  Granted the Versys is a 650, but from what I've read it's still a decent beginner bike, especially if you take your time with it.

Plus it looks sexy.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Forget that... I found my bike.   The Kawasaki Versys.   Found a dealership selling new 2009s for only $5,000, which is only $1000 more than a Ninja 250 (And over $2,500 less than a current model Versys).  Granted the Versys is a 650, but from what I've read it's still a decent beginner bike, especially if you take your time with it.
> 
> Plus it looks sexy.



Not a fan of the style. :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

How about the ER-6N, then?   Kinda wished it came with a windscreen stock... they say the wind gets unbearable above 60 without one on the bike.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So I was talking to one of the EMTs that came in at shift change since he was on a bike.  Turns out he's selling it.
> 
> A 2000 Suzuki GSX-R with 13k miles, that he's had since it was brand new, for only $2,600.
> 
> ...



13k can be a lot of miles on this type of bike. People don't know how to ride em and they shred the clutch or they use em for lots of stop and go and that just tears the engine up. Never buy the bike of a first time rider if you can help it they tend to be pretty shredded (unless you can get it for the right price). I rode for a while but honestly I just didn't have the guts for it. Just too many people out there that are gonna try and run me down. Spring for the Uninsured/under insured insurance.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm partial to sportbikes. 

I'm going to go ahead and go with the GT250R. I don't mind upgrading in a year if need be. It'll hit 100, and it rides smooth. What more can I ask for in a starter bike? I know myself, if I got a bike that could go 160, I'd try to go 160.


----------



## firetender (Apr 10, 2011)

*A street-riding man speaks!*



HotelCo said:


> Time to resurrect this thread...
> 
> I've just decided on getting a motorcycle, and I know at least one other member is as well.
> 
> ...



_*I'm going to play with this a bit because I might have a message or two for you all.** I hope you'll hear them!*_

My 1st partner in Florida was a dirt track (oval) motorcycle racer. He taught me to ride on his Kawasaki KR750 triple, the fastest production motorcycle the world had seen up to that time (1974). 

To start me off, he parked the ambulance across the end of our driveway, set me up at the garage end pointing me toward it and then had me learn to start and stop, at his direction. He knew the LAST thing I'd do is hit the rig and that would preserve his bike! Remember, this is a bike with ZERO lag time between tweaking the throttle and going...

George spent two weeks teaching me EVERYTHING he knew about biking. I swear it was Boot Camp! He dragged me to parking lots, beaches, back streets, and highways breaking me in point by point. Why? Because he knew street biking was VERY serious business. 

My teacher imposed a respect and awareness on me that carried me through 30 years of biking (almost) without an injury (though plenty of falls and one was a doozy I'll tell you about sometime!)

Why? Because by knowing what he knew, he couldn't be casual about helping me begin to ride. If I killed myself on a bike, George HAD TO know that he had done EVERYTHING he could to teach me right.

I ended up buying a KZ400 as my first. George advised me for street riding that was a minimum and that I shouldn't spend too much because I would be sure to want something bigger very soon. Keep that in mind when you start. 

I see a lot of small cc bikes being spoken about and wonder to myself because what I found is that to be able to respond to an emergency situation spontaneously and with control it takes a combination of weight, maneuverability, torque, acceleration and damn good stopping power with balance. 

You have to get out of your own way first, and frankly, I don't see much of that with smaller bikes ridden on the street -- dirt or otherwise! _*In a nutshell, only buy something that you can feel confident on.*_ What that means is try a lot of bikes, of all sizes, before you commit; but REMEMBER; 

*THE most common factor in motorcycle accidents on the street is the rider was unfamiliar with his/her bike. Did you hear that? Not age, not level of intoxication, not experience even, but experience on THAT particular bike!*

Here's something to mull over; have you ever thought of it? 50% of defensive driving on a motorcycle is this: _*You gotta make sure they see you!*_ You have to train yourself to not only know where you are, but what *they *can see and what they can't. That's another thing to consider when choosing a ride.

From there, I got a Yamaha 650 vertical twin (a Triumph without the leaks!) and then another after #1 and I hit a VW bug at about 70MPH (that's the tickler), and then, my last ten years of riding, a 1983 BMW R100 RT. A quarter million miles might be right from '74 to about 2004. I didn't really keep track but every year as a medic I arranged at least a month off to tour and I had no cars for a good ten of those years in FL and CA where weather made it possible.

On my deathbed, what I would likely feel most proud of in my life is that I refused to "show" anyone how to ride unless they committed at least ONE INTENSIVE WEEK with me; I'm talking at least four hours a day, I call the shots! (Here's to ya, George!) We start in a parking lot and don't leave it until I am CERTAIN the basics have been mastered.

As it happened the only two people who took me up on it were my best friends, one who I prepared to take a tour of the East coast (2,500 mi.), and the other a trip on the West coast (4,000). They each rode about 10 years without incident.

Add all that into working five years in the Daytona Beach area as a medic which is five years working Motorcycle Week (including coverage of the Daytona 200) and working up almost every kind of crackup there is, well, what I'm saying is...

_* IF YOU THINK FOR ONE SECOND IT CAN'T HAPPEN TO YOU, 
YOU'RE COOKED!*_

Prepare. Please, prepare well.

And I have this to say about helmets. Hawaii has no helmet laws, which IMHO is stupid; at least three people last year on Maui went to their Makers unsheathed! But even though I don't want to pay for it directly or indirectly and I'd miss you, I honestly don't care whether YOU wear one or not when you ride, is that fair?

*But you damn well better carry at all times a helmet in good shape for your passenger and REQUIRE it be worn until you are positively sure a clear choice and preference has been made.* _*If YOU offer any preference, please let it be that they DO wear it!*_

If why doesn't make sense to you immediately then go to the next thread, you've tracked nothing here.

If you're going to bike, death needs to be your adviser! And, to be honest, there were many times (after about 20 years of riding) when, in moments, I'd think to myself, "If I got killed on my bike this instant, I'd be okay because biking has given me some of the most memorable, outrageous and beautiful moments of my life. All that's left is a Big Thank You for the living that biking made so worthwhile!"

*POSTSCRIPT*: _*I live on Maui. It is 100% motorcycle-riding orgasm!*_ The road to Hana (which I drive professionally in a van) has 617 curves and 54 one-lane bridges -- and that's just half-way *around *the volcano -- we're not even talking going around it or UP it! It slinks up and down incredible cliffs, hugging the coast with many sheer drops, blind curves and two-way traffic which includes dump-trucks.

My Beemer still sits in storage in California. After thirty mind-bending years, I decided not to press my luck any more.​
*Be careful out there. Better yet, Be Aware!*

your friendly firetender


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 10, 2011)

KTM Duke?


----------



## dixie_flatline (Apr 10, 2011)

Quite actively considering a Duc - Monster 696 (or 796).  





I like that it's kind of a cross between a balls-out sport bike and a more comfortable cruiser, plus the lines on it remind me of something Indiana Jones wouldn't mind riding.

Sorry Linuss, but that Versys looks like a dirt bike.  The ER-6N is obviously a lot closer to what I'm looking at, but then I'm not in Texas - my daily commute is about 15 miles, and I wouldn't be putting in 500 mile days on this ever, probably.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 10, 2011)

Keep in mind, regardless of how pretty the bike is, how much it shines in the sun, how fast it is... etc... The old saying "There are 2 types of riders; Those that have gone down, and those that are about to"

It's true.  So be prepared to save a few extra bucks for repairs to paint and parts, and always make sure you're covered for medical expenses regardless of insurance.

I was hit on the freeway 2 years ago.  Guy that hit me only had minimum liability. His insurance was only good for 15k, my hospital bills were 92k.  

I ride 10k-12k miles a year on average, not much by some peoples standards.  I will say this, I"ve never seen a crotch rocket without scrapes from being laid down, and it's a 5-1 ratio of scraping sport bikes off the freeway vs. cruisers.  

They call 'em donor cycles for a reason... be careful out there, whatever you ride.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 10, 2011)

About to take the final riding exam for my MSF class. Ordering my bike on Wednesday, as soon as I get my cycle endorsement. Bike should be shipped in, and assembled by Saturday.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 10, 2011)

I was very close to buying a 2010 Ninja 250r last summer but had to use the money for more important things. I love those bikes, I have a lot of friends with larger sport bikes and I never felt right on them. But I was extremely comfortable and confident on the 250. I will probably get one soon once I pay for all my nursing books/supplies ($1300 for this semester :sad. With gas being this high I think I can finally justify buying one other than just for fun, especially with the amount of driving and traffic I will encounter going to class downtown every day. 


Also since most people consider it a beginner bike they get bored with them fast and you can usually buy them with few miles for cheap. I just wish they could update the 500r to look like the 250r.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Monkey (Apr 12, 2011)

^^  That pic is such a catch 22 for me...

Job security,  but stupid rice rocket riders are the ones that are causing my insurance rates to be so high, so it's a tough thing.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)

Monkey said:


> ^^  That pic is such a catch 22 for me...
> 
> Job security,  but stupid rice rocket riders are the ones that are causing my insurance rates to be so high, so it's a tough thing.



First thing I thought when I saw that picture: "Nice legs."


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> First thing I thought when I saw that picture: "Nice legs."



That's what my mind instantly went to.




Damnit, Hotel, you and I are officially too much alike.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> That's what my mind instantly went to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds, my friend... Great minds. 

I'm at the dealer about to test drive a few bikes.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

You two need to come here, become Intensive Care Paramedic's and apply to work with the Motorcycle Response Unit.


----------



## firetender (Apr 19, 2011)

*When I first saw...*



MrBrown said:


> You two need to come here, become Intensive Care Paramedic's and apply to work with the Motorcycle Response Unit.



these guys, I swear, I started drooling! I would have given my eye-teeth and maybe a couple toes to have been able to do that as a medic! The problem is, I guess, it really makes much too much sense, doesn't it?


----------



## firetender (Apr 19, 2011)

*Bikes and Death; the latest*

Here's a good article entitled *Motorcycle deaths drop but trend is worrisome*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110419/ap_on_re_us/us_motorcycle_deaths



> The number of motorcyclists wearing federally-approved,  impact-absorbing helmets dropped 13 percent in the first nine months of  2010...motorcyclists wearing..."novelty"  helmets — ...lightweight and offer little protection — rose 9  percent.                 A helmet that meets federal standards reduces the  wearer's chances of being killed in an accident by about 40 percent,  Hedlund said. The only reason for wearing a novelty helmet is to avoid  getting ticketed for not wearing a helmet, he added.



But this absolutely disturbed me:



> "If I have a choice between driving a pickup or my motorcycle, I'm  taking the motorcycle that gets 50 mph," Hennie said. "It's not sport,  it's transportation."



What do you think?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

firetender said:
			
		

> But this absolutely disturbed me



Why does someone choosing a motorcycle over a pickup disturb you?


----------



## dixie_flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Why does someone choosing a motorcycle over a pickup disturb you?



Yeah, and that should say 50 MPG, not mph.  It absolutely makes sense for a bike to be a commuting option.  Hell, the 250 Ninja they were talking about earlier gets almost _100 miles to the gallon_.

And yeah, if I'm riding, I'm wearing a helmet.  And if I'm wearing a helmet, it is probably Snell certified.  It won't help if I get really messed up and just tear off my aorta, but nothing I know of would.

Also, I've started looking at an Aprilia Shiver 750 as well as the Monster.... damn hot Italians.  A few more bucks but a better fit to my size, not as tall in the gearing, and just as sexy.  Although the dealer is not 10 minutes down the road, more like 3+ hours.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> Yeah, and that should say 50 MPG, not mph.  It absolutely makes sense for a bike to be a commuting option.  Hell, the 250 Ninja they were talking about earlier gets almost _100 miles to the gallon_.
> 
> And yeah, if I'm riding, I'm wearing a helmet.  And if I'm wearing a helmet, it is probably Snell certified.  It won't help if I get really messed up and just tear off my aorta, but nothing I know of would.
> 
> Also, I've started looking at an Aprilia Shiver 750 as well as the Monster.... damn hot Italians.  A few more bucks but a better fit to my size, not as tall in the gearing, and just as sexy.  Although the dealer is not 10 minutes down the road, more like 3+ hours.



Dont feel bad, I spend an unhealthy amount of time looking at riding gear, and I don't even have my bike yet. (ordered a jacket and pants from Revzilla and just want to say that their customer service is top notch)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2011)

Finished my MSF today (aced... though I now have a burning hatred of right hand U-turns) and spent the last couple of hours at 2 different dealers just down the road from me looking at bikes.


Kind of like the FZ6R from Yamaha, and it fit well when I sat on it.  However, when asked about the FZ6R and a test ride, the guy said I had to do all the paperwork as if I was buying it before I could do the ride, and if I feel it didn't fit me we'd tear the paperwork up... yeah... right...

Went down the road to the Kawasaki dealer and sat on a Ninja 250 (bigger then I thought), the ER-6N, Versys and Ninja 650.  I'm supposed to go back Thursday when I get off work to take a couple of them out for test rides.  



And OMG the Kawasaki dealer had a hot girl working behind the counter.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Finished my MSF today (aced... though I now have a burning hatred of right hand U-turns) and spent the last couple of hours at 2 different dealers just down the road from me looking at bikes.
> 
> 
> Kind of like the FZ6R from Yamaha, and it fit well when I sat on it.  However, when asked about the FZ6R and a test ride, the guy said I had to do all the paperwork as if I was buying it before I could do the ride, and if I feel it didn't fit me we'd tear the paperwork up... yeah... right...
> ...



What popped at you with the Kawis? (besides the hot girl)


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 19, 2011)

*I'll race any of you sporty's...........To Florida!!!*

06 Heritage Softail Classic!!!


----------



## firetender (Apr 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Why does someone choosing a motorcycle over a pickup disturb you?



If you're joking; that's cute, I get it!

If not, my humble opinion is if you treat motorcycling as transportation it is more likely to transport you to the hospital than it is if you treat motorcycling as a sport. You are a target. You are vulnerable. Protect yourself. There is nothing casual about biking.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2011)

firetender said:


> If you're joking; that's cute, I get it!
> 
> If not, my humble opinion is if you treat motorcycling as transportation it is more likely to transport you to the hospital than it is if you treat motorcycling as a sport. You are a target. You are vulnerable. Protect yourself. There is nothing casual about biking.



Why can't you treat it as transportation, and be attentive to your surroundings?

Do you think of your car/truck/SUV as transportation?


----------



## Monkey (Apr 21, 2011)

CUjays34 said:


> 06 Heritage Softail Classic!!!



That is a gorgeous scooter!


----------



## Combat_Medic (Apr 21, 2011)

My one and only bike was a 02 harley 883 xlc.  I loved that bike but sold it right before basic training.  Can't wait to get back to the states to buy another bike.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to a couple different dealers today to look at the Ninja 250.  First dealer quoted $5,500+ otd for a '10.  Went to a dealer closer to home and got quoted $4,300 OTD, plus some gear.  No brainer.


I HATE spending ove $1,000 for ANYTHING, but I should enjoy this.  I budget about $100 a month to spend on whatever I want without feeling bad, and the monthly minimum payments for this bike are under that limit... that's how I'm justifying it to myself.  (Though the $2000 downpayment still gets to me)



I go pick it up in the morning if I choose to go through with it...


----------



## Monkey (Apr 21, 2011)

good luck man!  I can't look at one of those and not think trauma.  

I avoided rice rockets all my life.  I knew if I bought one, i'd ride it like it was designed to be ridden.

now i'm old and they REALLY do not appeal to me.  I like comfort and carrying capacity vs speed and agility these days...  

but they're still fun to look at, hmmm, for me, I guess thats like younger hotties too; Fun to look at but would kill me sooner than later if I got on one.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2011)

And that, my friend, is why I'm keeping it at 250cc displacement.  I always told myself too that I didn't want a sport bike, but they are much better looking (IMO) than cruisers, and are actually more comfortable for my height.



Heck, my own car is a 4 cylinder that I had maxed out at 120 at one time, but have NOT broken 85mph in years.  I just don't want to risk it.  


Fuel economy is what I'm after, and the Ninja gets darn good mileage.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 21, 2011)

06 BMW K1200R. 


I went to the bank Monday to talk about getting a loan for a classic car I've wanted for a while (57 Chevy Belair Convertible) and a loan for this:






(If they consolidate it together that is)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah... if I made more than half of what a new RN makes, I'd buy more expensive toys.  Alas, I'm a medic.  Don't rain on me!  :lol:


----------



## medicRob (Apr 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah... if I made more than half of what a new RN makes, I'd buy more expensive toys.  Alas, I'm a medic.  Don't rain on me!  :lol:



I actually got my K1200R for $7250. The guy selling it had tons of medical bills and said in the ad that he just couldn't jusify having a bike that expensive in his garage with all those bills looming overhead.


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Monkey said:


> That is a gorgeous scooter!



Ya never see a Harley parked in front of the psych office!!!


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 23, 2011)

CUjays34 said:


> Ya never see a Harley parked in front of the psych office!!!



Cause they're all in the shop getting fixed!


----------



## Monkey (Apr 23, 2011)

Motojunkie said:


> Cause they're all in the shop getting fixed!



LOL.  I have a friend that rips on metric bikers all the time.  He was giving a female rider on a Yamaha a bad time the other day,

She replied to him, "do you know that 80% of all Harley Davidsons are still on the road today"?  at which point he retorted with something like "damn right"

Then she quietly said as she walked away "yes, and the rest made it home".

I still laugh every time I think about the look on his face.


----------



## marineman (Apr 24, 2011)

Just bought this two weeks ago, rain and or snow every day since then but I've still managed to get 300 miles on it. I guess I'm one of those goofy people that look at a motorcycle as a means of transportation and I like the creature comforts (radio and a cruise control). Ride defensively and you're no more likely to be hit than you are driving anything else.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

Just took my bike on a 50ish mile trip.  Had about 4 other bikers do the biker wave to me.

I feel special now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2011)

First run-in with an idiot cager.



Was on my way back from the motorcycle shop and was in the left lane in the middle stopped at a stop light.  A car got behind me and started honking, apparently angry that I was taking up too much of the lane and wouldn't let them move up...


Light turned green, I took off and switched lanes, than looked at the driver who just stared at me as if I had killed her baby or something as she drove by.


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> First run-in with an idiot cager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carry a ball peen hammer to take out the passenger mirror with those idiots!!  Also, a marble or a ball bearing for those that like to tailgate on the interstate!


----------



## Honda T (Apr 26, 2011)

*I'm new.*

This is my first post.  I have a 2003 Honda XR 650L dual sport bike.  I love it and ride the back country in East San Diego.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2011)

Be safe...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIXa5oZrNGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## firetender (Apr 26, 2011)

*Friendly tip and a quiz:*



Linuss said:


> was in the left lane in the middle stopped at a stop light.



You don't place a motorcycle in the middle of a lane. Especially at a stopping point.

(That's where all the oil is.)

You're on a two-lane highway, in the "fast" lane. Where do you ride?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Be safe...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIXa5oZrNGs[/YOUTUBE]



That actually took place on the tollway here in Dallas. Saw it this morning on the news.   Roger ended up fine, thankfully.


----------



## Navajib (Apr 27, 2011)

Ello,

I'm new to the thread. But not so new to motos!
I have a CRF450 Sumo for track days, a RM125 for harescrambles, a Ninja650 for street, and a CRF50 for the mini lot. 

Sometimes it's nice to have all year round riding weather here in Houston. (Minus the damn humidity)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2011)

firetender said:


> You don't place a motorcycle in the middle of a lane. Especially at a stopping point.



Heck yeah you do, for the very reason I did:  To keep idiots from trying to lane-share with me.  


When riding, I stay to to the far side of traffic unless a vehicle is passing, then I move right next to them until they get past, then I move back to the outside.  I don't ride in the middle unless there's a reason to.

Just as they teach in motorcycle safety


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 27, 2011)

Navajib said:


> Ello,
> 
> I'm new to the thread. But not so new to motos!
> I have a CRF450 Sumo for track days, a RM125 for harescrambles, a Ninja650 for street, and a CRF50 for the mini lot.
> ...



Glad I'm not the only 'tard around! :beerchug:


----------



## Navajib (Apr 28, 2011)

Motojunkie said:


> Glad I'm not the only 'tard around! :beerchug:



Haha!
My first bike was a wr250x. I looovvvee 'tards!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 29, 2011)

Hyosung GT650R


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

So how you liking it, Hotel?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So how you liking it, Hotel?



Rides like a dream. I can't wait til Im done with the break in period. 

I've only got it up to 50, but did drive it up and down Woodward. That was pretty damn interesting. Almost got into an accident with a Royal Oak cop (he pulled out in front of me). Other than that, fun. I'm clutching a lot, just to break it in. My forearm is feeling it lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, the break-in period.  Do they limit you to 4000 rpm like everyone else, too?



After doing some reading on the break-in, I'm convinced that it needs more of a planned hard work than babying it for hundreds of miles.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Ah, the break-in period.  Do they limit you to 4000 rpm like everyone else, too?
> 
> 
> 
> After doing some reading on the break-in, I'm convinced that it needs more of a planned hard work than babying it for hundreds of miles.



Nope. Just have to keep it below 1/4 throttle for the first 200 miles (650 still has PLENTY of get up and go at that), 1/2 until 400, 3/4 until 800, and then full at 1000. No mention of RPMs.

Hows the ninja treating you?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

Loving it so far.  250cc is more than enough... I can out accelerate most cars on the road and beat them in 1/4 if I have to.  Plus great gas mileage to boot... getting 55+ right now and it's not even broken in.   I still might 'upgrade' to a 650R in a few months... after this bike is paid off... but only because it fits a little bit better for my 6'2" frame, though that's not saying the 250 is uncomfortable at all.

The only "issue" is it revs really high for highway speeds... but it's built for that so it's not an issue.  65mph = about 7500-8000 RPMs.  Going to install a larger front sprocket which should lower the revs to about 1000 per 10mph.   Redline is 13,000, so going non-stop at 10,000 is nothing for the bike.



Funny how owning a motorcycle, no matter how good, you always have the urge to buy SOMETHING for it.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Loving it so far.  250cc is more than enough... I can out accelerate most cars on the road and beat them in 1/4 if I have to.  Plus great gas mileage to boot... getting 55+ right now and it's not even broken in.   I still might 'upgrade' to a 650R in a few months... after this bike is paid off... but only because it fits a little bit better for my 6'2" frame, though that's not saying the 250 is uncomfortable at all.
> 
> The only "issue" is it revs really high for highway speeds... but it's built for that so it's not an issue.  65mph = about 7500-8000 RPMs.  Going to install a larger front sprocket which should lower the revs to about 1000 per 10mph.   Redline is 13,000, so going non-stop at 10,000 is nothing for the bike.
> 
> ...




I haven't taken mine on the freeway yet, but I am getting the itch to do so. 

How fast can the 250 go?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

Official top speed of 95mph, though people get above 100 fairly often from what I've seen.

Not like I ever need to go that fast anyhow


----------



## medicRob (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm taking my bike out for a 105 mile ride tomorrow to go see some friends.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Official top speed of 95mph, though people get above 100 fairly often from what I've seen.
> 
> Not like I ever need to go that fast anyhow



You wouldn't NEED to, no.... but...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You wouldn't NEED to, no.... but...



But I'd rather live ^_^



What helmet / gear did you end up getting?




medicRob said:


> I'm taking my bike out for a 105 mile ride tomorrow to go see some friends.



My work is a 110 mile commute, mostly highway.  I've been debating the past few shifts if I want to take my bike on that.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My work is a 110 mile commute, mostly highway.  I've been debating the past few shifts if I want to take my bike on that.



One of the main reasons I prefer cruiser style seats.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> But I'd rather live ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> What helmet / gear did you end up getting?



I just picked up a Fulmer helmet, Astars AirFlo jacket, shift torque kevlar reinforced jeans, boots, and armor gloves. I'll upgrade some of the gear next check, but I'm getting a lojack system for my bike. 

You?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I just picked up a Fulmer helmet, Astars AirFlo jacket, shift torque kevlar reinforced jeans, boots, and armor gloves. I'll upgrade some of the gear next check, but I'm getting a lojack system for my bike.
> 
> You?



Remember the video I showed you of the straight away that I rode? I am riding it again tomorrow for another speed bench.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Remember the video I showed you of the straight away that I rode? I am riding it again tomorrow for another speed bench.



You lucky :censored:


----------



## medicRob (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You lucky :censored:



I tried to tell you to go with a 1000 or above. I'm gonna see if I can beat my last run in acceleration time.


----------



## firetender (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> But I'd rather live ^_^My work is a 110 mile commute, mostly highway.  I've been debating the past few shifts if I want to take my bike on that.



Your biggest vulnerability is to the wind.

Keep safe!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

firetender said:


> Your biggest vulnerability is to the wind.



Yeah, the wind does get me a little, but I'll be buying a new windshield for the bike which will help a bit.  



HotelCo said:


> I just picked up a Fulmer helmet, Astars AirFlo jacket, shift torque kevlar reinforced jeans, boots, and armor gloves. I'll upgrade some of the gear next check, but I'm getting a lojack system for my bike.



Helmet is the Scorpion EXO-500... I love the built in sun visor.  I wanted a red one to match the bike but they had none in stock, so I got a black one and put red reflective tape on it    I also got the AlpineStars AirFlo jacket, ahah.  Very comfy, and I like the zip out liner.   Got some random textile gloves that are actually fairly comfortable.


Bootwise I just wear my work boots, and only wearing jeans as of now.  I'll eventually buy some textile over-pants, but I want to get some money back first.  





I'm also going to buy some helmet speakers so I can listen to music or something without totally plugging my ears with headphones... wind noise gets old.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah, the wind does get me a little, but I'll be buying a new windshield for the bike which will help a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like those flip-down sun visors, but I can't find a helmet I like thats SNELL rated with it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I do like those flip-down sun visors, but I can't find a helmet I like thats SNELL rated with it.



The EXO-1000, the 500's older brother, is SNELL/DOT certified and it has the visor.


The EXO-500 is brand new (Literally released the week I got it) and while it isn't SNELL, it IS ECE 22.05 certified, which is essentially the European version of SNELL.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 30, 2011)

When I get home, I will link you fellas to the heads up display I got, and the iPod doc.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 1, 2011)

NickD said:


> Just finishing up my second build . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 1, 2011)

So... 55*, cloudy, and windy makes for REALLY cold motorcycle weather.


----------



## numbersdynasty (May 1, 2011)

I live in NW Indiana. Just moved here from Vegas. The riding here sucks compared to out west. I have a 2009 Sporty 883 Low. been murdering it out. Started on a sissy bar project for when the ms wants to ride.


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You lucky :censored:



I have a video to show you tonight once I get it uploaded. 170 mph.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2011)

I get to finally get my 250R from my parents house on Sunday  Missed it


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2011)

Was riding to Chipotle on my bike for some lunch when I saw an ambulance and an engine blocking a lane.  Pull up to the lane a bit more and see this.

Spoke with a couple of the firefighters for a bit.   They found it comical that a Paramedic was on a motorcycle right next to another bike wreck.  :blush:



Rider is ok


----------



## HotelCo (May 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Was riding to Chipotle on my bike for some lunch when I saw an ambulance and an engine blocking a lane.  Pull up to the lane a bit more and see this.
> 
> Spoke with a couple of the firefighters for a bit.   They found it comical that a Paramedic was on a motorcycle right next to another bike wreck.  :blush:
> 
> ...



I wonder if those frame sliders helped save the engine at all... 

Glad the rider is alright.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2011)

I was hungry so I hopped on my bike and rode to the Taco Bell and did the drive thru.  Hilarity ensued.


Gave my order and drove up... wish I had a camera for the girls face.  First thing she said was "Oh!  You're my first motorcycle ever!"  She asked how I held food and I pointed to my tank bag.  

Got my food, and by that time 4 of the T-Bell employees, and a few of the customers, were staring at me as I drove off.




Derek... do a drive-thru.   I want to buy a helmet cam just to catch their reactions.


----------



## dixie_flatline (May 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I was hungry so I hopped on my bike and rode to the Taco Bell and did the drive thru.  Hilarity ensued.
> 
> 
> Gave my order and drove up... wish I had a camera for the girls face.  First thing she said was "Oh!  You're my first motorcycle ever!"  She asked how I held food and I pointed to my tank bag.
> ...



I'm assuming you didn't get a soda? (Or a bottle if so)

I'm actually a little surprised the weight of your bike even set off the bell for the drive-thru.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2011)

Naw, I don't get drinks, waste of money considering I have enough at home.



Hotel, how's the bike treating ya?



One of the other medics at the station bought me a gremlin bell for me to put on my bike.


----------



## HotelCo (May 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Naw, I don't get drinks, waste of money considering I have enough at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great. I'm almost at 600 miles. Have to take it into the dealer for it's initial service once it hits 600. Running like a dream.

Hows the ninjette?


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (May 8, 2011)

Read through the whole thread, has me itching for getting a bike next year (graduation present to myself) Even being in medic school and being broke, my cycle savings account never gets touched. As soon as I'm full fledged and get an OK job, ohhhh baby, it's Triumph time.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

Hotel wrecked. Let that be a lesson to all of you. Motorcycles are dangerous.


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hotel wrecked. Let that be a lesson to all of you. Motorcycles are dangerous.



Motorcycles aren't dangerous... People are dangerous. 

My bike is fine, just have to replace a mirror.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 8, 2011)

Sasha...75% of motorcycle accidents are caused by car drivers illegally entering the bikes right of way. 


hotel, post the full story man!


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2011)

I was in the left lane, in the left lane position, on a divided boulevard. Coming down the road, to a stoplight, a car pulls next to me, and begins to merge quickly into my lane, while slowing fairly hard for the stoplight. I start emergency braking (did pretty well, didn't lock up either wheel), and just as I'm almost clear of the car, my front tire hits a pot hole, twisting the bars hard, sending the bike on it's side, and pinning me under. The best part? People didn't stop to help. The cars behind me moved into the other lane, and were just staring. I'd say it was a good 5 minutes before a person out for a jog ran over to help me out.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

Doesnt matter whos fault its still dangerous


----------



## Motojunkie (May 8, 2011)

^ Thank you Sasha for pointing out what we all already know. Life is full of risks, everybody has to decide how much risk is acceptable to them. And I've been in two major accidents and numerous small ones (mostly off road) so I know how dangerous they are.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## *MX-EMT (May 9, 2011)

*yep*

work at a track tuesday and thursday mornings then wheni get off work ride all evening there!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

Met another Ninjette rider that actually lives like 2 minutes away.  We're meeting up in 30 minutes and going to hit what are supposed to be some pretty good twisties nearby.   Well.. twisty for Texas.



80 mile, 2.5 hour ride.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Met another Ninjette rider that actually lives like 2 minutes away.  We're meeting up in 30 minutes and going to hit what are supposed to be some pretty good twisties nearby.   Well.. twisty for Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 80 mile, 2.5 hour ride.



Nice! Watch out for the idiots on the road. Let us know what happeneds.


----------



## Trip (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sasha...75% of motorcycle accidents are caused by car drivers illegally entering the bikes right of way.
> 
> 
> hotel, post the full story man!



I've been in a few accidents, survived them all. Let's see... on the highway, a car pulls to a stop sign, I don't have one, she pulls out right in front of me. Cut off by a dump truck. Cut off by a highway department pick-up truck. Cut off by a cop. Rear ended by a college girl texting... Most of the motorcycle accidents I deal with write up just like these. There is the occasional "I'm invincible on a Ninja! Let's do tricks on a freeway during ruch hour!" kids...

-Trip


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

And now I know what Hotel felt like after his accident...


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And now I know what Hotel felt like after his accident...



You got into an accident?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

Yuppers.   Off the road in a turn at nearly 40mph due to debris in the road.


Scraped left elbow, left arm is hurting (though the shoulder armor did it's job considering that took the brunt of the hit), right hand hurts, neck and back are a bit sore now.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

What's the damage to the bike?

Were you wearing the alpinestars tc-1 airflow? How'd it hold up?

Have pics of the turn?


----------



## medicRob (May 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yuppers.   Off the road in a turn at nearly 40mph due to debris in the road.
> 
> 
> Scraped left elbow, left arm is hurting (though the shoulder armor did it's job considering that took the brunt of the hit), right hand hurts, neck and back are a bit sore now.



What the hell? You both get new bikes and then wreck them within a few months?!?


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What the hell? You both get new bikes and then wreck them within a few months?!?



Hey, I got hit by a car, and it didn't wreck it.


----------



## medicRob (May 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hey, I got hit by a car, and it didn't wreck it.



I have another speed benchmark vid to show you when you get a chance.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 16, 2011)

Just dropped my bike off for it's 600 mile (err...703 mile) service.  Wont have it back till Wednesday :sad:


----------



## HotelCo (May 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just dropped my bike off for it's 600 mile (err...703 mile) service.  Wont have it back till Wednesday :sad:



That's alright. The secretary of state won't issue me a plate because they say my vin isn't valid. So, I'm without bike until I get it solved.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What's the damage to the bike?
> 
> Were you wearing the alpinestars tc-1 airflow? How'd it hold up?





Yes, I was wearing the Alpinestarts Airflo in the crash.  Held up real well.  Apparently my shoulder took the brunt of the fall due to all the dirt on it, but I felt nothing, meaning the armor did it's job.  My elbow, despite having armor, got scraped up some, but could have been worse.  My right ribs are bruised, but as you know there's only padding, and not armor, on the chest.  I also did NOT have the liner in, just the main jacket.

I'll just be buying Astars and Scorpion from now on.


I also had the Manta XL tank bag on, with my earphones plugged in.  Despite the plugs being ripped from my hears, the tank bag didn't move an inch, showing just how strong the magnets are.  I'd recommend it if you're looking for a mid-sized tank bag 


As for the bike... the left main fairing and back tail fairing got the brunt of it, with the back tail looking the worst. Luckily, the other guy I was riding with has a Ninjette, too, and had some spare turn-signals since his were flush mount, so when we got back to his house we replaced the broken one.


----------



## quewiwi (May 18, 2011)

I also ride! I was getting ready to post an introductory thread but saw this one first and had to reply, lol.

I ride street and have been researching a bit about hitting the track. I want to try and get one track day in this year, but that depends on the funds. I ride an SV650 frankenbike. It's a beater but I love it!


----------



## bigbiker1011 (May 18, 2011)

SWEET BIKE i want to do that to my YZ450F


----------



## Navajib (May 19, 2011)

I have a scheduled a 'MotoColorado' trip in June. I'm absolutely excited! 
We plan on riding the trails in the Durango/SW area of CO

I've convinced a few more to come with a short vid and not even all the video/pics I had:

http://vimeo.com/21571500


----------



## Shishkabob (May 19, 2011)

The twins out and about:


----------



## HotelCo (May 23, 2011)

600 mile service done with 837 on the odometer.


----------



## EmtTravis (May 27, 2011)

well here is a pic of my bike.. 03 Kawasaki Z1000.  Smooth ride and very quick.  probly my 11th bike lol.. Gets a lil windy around 100mph..


----------



## freebyrd (May 27, 2011)

harley rider fresno ca!
trying not to become my own patient B)


----------



## dstevens58 (May 28, 2011)

Formerly of Fresno, California for 20+ years and moved back to my home town in Ohio.....have an 82 Honda SilverWing 500GLI.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2011)

Caution:  Strong language at the end.

This is my fear when riding.  

Driver apparently arrested for DUI, assault with a deadly weapon and attempted murder, faces 20+ years in prison.  Rot in jail.


http://youtu.be/CbTZkZTYkaM


----------



## firetender (May 29, 2011)

*The reality of biking...*

You're a target. 

If the Rednecks don't get you the Twisted Gods will send someone else after you who looks innocent enough.

Biking is a sport; protect yourself accordingly. Fear will do you no good, only preparation will lessen the odds of your getting creamed. It's a game with high stakes that you must learn to play consciously. Casual kills.

(firetender gets off soapbox)


----------



## dixie_flatline (May 31, 2011)

firetender said:


> You're a target.
> 
> If the Rednecks don't get you the Twisted Gods will send someone else after you who looks innocent enough.
> 
> ...



Minus the melodrama, I tend to agree.  I did an MSF BRC course this past weekend to see how it would go, and was pretty pleasantly surprised.  The instructors were both good, safe, avid riders.  They knew a lot about the mechanics of motion and were happy to teach.

They did ask one student to leave.  During the very first exercise with the bikes on, when you are just supposed to walk the bike forward using the clutch, she rolled on the throttle, hard.  It scared her apparently so she popped the clutch and went shooting forward and laid it down nice.  That is understandable, but by the end of the day the class had been through 6 or 7 lessons and she still couldn't control the clutch and was regularly going off-course.  The instructors were afraid that she would either hurt herself or another student, so asked her to come back and do a smaller "Absolute Beginner" course.

That said, I'm still slightly concerned about how easy it seems to be to get your M class license (at least here in MD).  Everyone that that tested for it passed, and there were at least 2 or 3 people in the class that I didn't think were ready for primetime (one got the bare minimum passing score).


----------



## Monkey (May 31, 2011)

I think it's called "chlorinating the gene pool"

I have mixed feelings when I see a rice rocket doing a wheelie down the freeway in rush hour traffic.  I know it'll be one less person on the road soon, but on the other hand, my insurance rates are going to go up.

but seriously, those that as you say "aren't ready for primetime" oh yeah, lots of those and it's sad.  However, it's a game of numbers... regardless how much you train, you just have to get out there and stay within your limits, and keep dodging cars and hope for the best.

The old saying... There are 2 types of riders, those that have been down, and those about to go down.  Been riding for a LOOOOOOOOONG time, been down hard twice and stupidly a few times (driveway, dirt lot, redlight-flirting with hot chick in convertable(longer story)).

Those that are weak need guys like you to mentor them in their riding,


----------



## maksim (Jun 1, 2011)

What is the "M class license"??


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 1, 2011)

> According to the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) in the United States, there are basically five types of drivers' licenses. Most people have a Class C driver's license, which allows them to drive any single vehicle as long as the weight falls under 26,000 pounds (11793 kg). A Class D license is a provisional C license in which the driver is not allowed to operate a vehicle between 12:00 midnight and 6:00 a.m. The third type of driver's license, Type M, is for people driving motorcycles. Class B license, one of the most difficult of all licenses to obtain, is the fourth category.
> 
> A Class B license entails the driver to operate vehicles weighing over 26,000 pounds (11793 kg) in addition to any of the vehicles contained in Class C. Class B license also allows the holder to drive buses, farm labor vehicles, and any housecar or trailer over under 45 feet (14 m). The final Class Type is A, which is essentially the same as Class B license, except that drivers are allowed to operate truck tractor-semi trailer combinations. With a Class B license, a driver is not allowed to pull a trailing unit weighing over 10,000 pounds (4536 kg); with an A license, he can.




So, essentially:

Class C is for the every day driver.  Class M is for people who want to ride motorcycles.  Class A/B are for big vehicles.




Since I ride a motorcycle, on my license it says "Class CM"


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 1, 2011)

I have an O license (operators) with a C (chauffeur) and M (motorcycle) endorsement. 

Chauffeur allows me to drive limos, taxis, and passenger vans that carry more than 16 people.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah... no more riding with jeans.  Time to go by some textile pants.


Fastforward to 1:08

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyfiIxf29JQ[/youtube]


----------



## phideux (Jun 3, 2011)

phideux said:


> I'm not riding right now, but soon.  I have a 1975 Harley, I took it apart for a rebuild. I'm in the putting back together stage now. Motor is in the frame, wheels are on. I need to paint the tank/fenders, rewire, and a few little odds and ends. Rebuilt the motor. Hopefully It'll be back together in another month or two. It will be my transport back and forth to school. I also race jetskis.B)



I haven't looked at this thread for awhile. I did finish the old Harley.






Now I'm in the middle of doing up an old Goldwing,
Before:




As of this afternoon:





[/IMG]
Next I wanna get an older Duc SS.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah... no more riding with jeans.  Time to go by some textile pants.
> 
> 
> Fastforward to 1:08
> ...


nice road rash on the knee, the harley in my avatar went down just like that, with me on it, for the same reason i panic grabbed the front brake and turned to keep from rear ending a car that panic stopped right in front of me.

 my fault ,i was following to close.

 the bike broke the shift lever and scraped up the primary cover and put a quarter sized dent on the tank.
but i drove it home, changed the cover replaced shifter lever and been running fine ever since.

i have been riding for well over 20 years and if you ride that long you are going to drop a few motorcycles, its in my blood, i'll never stop riding but i have been incredibly lucky to not end up in the back of an ambulance.

the worst one i was ever in was when i was about 24.
 i was riding a honda 750 supersport, it was a late summer night and off towards the mountains here in california there was an amazing electrical thunderstorm going on and i wanted to get closer to it.

there was no helmet law then so i wasn't wearing a bucket, and it was hot and humid so i had on a pair of cutoff jean shorts and a t shirt and nikes 
so far so good right? (i know i was a dumbass) anyway.

i start riding with a friend of mine and were tear assing down this long back country straight away road, getting closer and closer to the thunderstorm.
it was just an electrical storm so far,no rain at all! and we were right under it.

we were probably cruising at about 40 or so and it went from no rain to a downpour in about a half a second, it was so quick and so shocking because the rain was ice cold that i instinctively grabbed the front brake hard..bloop! down i went. B)

the bike and i slid together down the pavement for about 20 0r 25 yards, shooting sparks everywhere, right when i went down i consciously kicked the bike away from me so i didn't get rolled on by it.
bottom line i barely got a scratch.
it hadn't rained for months and the road was like a slip and slide from all the oil and i just kind of slid along on my butt and back until i stopped. got up dusted myself off and rode back home.
i was an incredibly lucky dumbass and your results may vary,
so i don't recommend this as a way to spend a summer evening


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jun 13, 2011)

Picked up my Ducati this past weekend, rode it from Central PA back down to the DC area.  Loving it (although my friends are all giving me 2 years tops before I want a cruiser) so far!  Needs to go in for its 600 mile service before I've had it a week!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice! 696 Stealth? My next bike will either be a small Monster or a ZX636


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 13, 2011)

I ride


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2011)

Got pulled over for 30+ over the speed limit.. walked away with just a ticket for no proof of insurance. I'll get that taken care of tomorrow. yay for not being arrested.
Stupid road had a 25mph speed limit due curves. Got pulled over at almost 60.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jun 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Nice! 696 Stealth? My next bike will either be a small Monster or a ZX636



It's actually a 796 ABS (well, technically all of the 2011 models now except for the 696 Dark/Stealth are ABS).  The red frame is the give-away; all the 796's have the red trellis frame.  At first it bothered me because I liked the all-black look of the 696 more, but the splash of red is growing on me.  I also like the single-sided swingarm a lot more than what you get on the 696.  Overall though there aren't a ton of differences between the two small-ish Monsters.  I'm definitely changing the front sprocket from 15T down to 14T at the first service, and I'm considering the upgraded CF exhaust slip-ons.  I've already grabbed a tail bag and more-comfy touring seat.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

A lady blew through a yield sign when I had the right of way.  Luckily it's a common enough occurrence at that part of road so I was expecting it, even though I made eye contact with her up to the very point where I had to hit my brakes.





Have it on video but alas I cussed quite a bit.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Have it on video but alas I cussed quite a bit.



YouTube and link with disclaimer. We're all grown ups here.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> YouTube and link with disclaimer.


  Already uploading... taking quite a while.






> We're all grown ups here.


  Debatable


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

Disclaimer:  Strong language.  I edited it so most of the cussing is out, but it's still present.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfHSScQZHbU[/youtube]


----------

